# Map of TiVo owners



## mikerr (Jun 2, 2005)

Lets get an idea of tivo owners geographical locations, and whether they're in a VirginMedia cabled area or not:

Google maps api makes this kind of thing easy with a few minutes work:

put in your name and postcode here
http://tivocentral.co.uk/virginmap.php



Those with privacy concerns can just put the first few letters of postcode, and a nickname(tivocommunity name) if they wish.


----------



## LarryDavid (Jan 4, 2007)

Excellent mate, was thinking of something like this myself, difference being you got your finger out and did it 

If I can make one suggestion, it might be a bit 'wonky' on the stats with a default selection of 'yes im in a virgin area' so perhaps there should be no default to force people to select?

Great work anyway.


----------



## BobBlueUK (Jan 4, 2002)

LarryDavid said:


> it might be a bit 'wonky' on the stats with a default selection of 'yes im in a virgin area'


I was going to say the same, as there seem to be a surprisingly high proportion of those 'in a Virgin area' so far. To illustrate, Pete in the Isle of Man shows up as in a Virgin area, despite the postcode checker confirming that he cannot get cable TV services...

Might be worth clarifying that you need to be in a *digital *cable area to receive VM TiVo?

Good idea to compile the data though!


----------



## RWILTS (Apr 21, 2006)

logged myself...


----------



## DB70+ (Jan 31, 2011)

Is there any way of editing my entry. I put in shortened post code (RG8) and it has put me far from my actual location.

D


----------



## DaveMax (Mar 18, 2002)

DB70+ said:


> Is there any way of editing my entry. I put in shortened post code (RG8) and it has put me far from my actual location.
> 
> D


I wouldn't worry about it - I put my full postcode in, and the marker is a good 3 miles from home


----------



## Philnic (Aug 3, 2002)

Added myself.


----------



## gary cheshire (Oct 1, 2001)

DaveMax said:


> I wouldn't worry about it - I put my full postcode in, and the marker is a good 3 miles from home


put my postcode in (channel islands) and not even on the map


----------



## digital_S (May 15, 2002)

Nice one Mike.
Looks like there's currently more of us who aren't in a Virgin Media area, to those who are!


----------



## davidshack (Aug 17, 2002)

Thanks for your idea & efforts Mike.

Wonder if we could also bear in mind those owners using UK TiVos (for certain UK channels and of course in accordance with any copyright restrictions) in Europe? 

Whether expats or just wintering warm, they used to be numerous in France, Spain, Portugal, Gibraltar etc. And presumably should be eager to sign up to a replacement guide data service?
.
.
.
.


----------



## LarryDavid (Jan 4, 2007)

Loving the person out in the North Atlantic. Do you live on an oil rig.


----------



## mikerr (Jun 2, 2005)

LarryDavid said:


> Loving the person out in the North Atlantic. Do you live on an oil rig.


The location code fails when people input a full postcode without spaces.
I just manually insert the space shortly afterwards in the database.


----------



## Automan (Oct 29, 2000)

Added myself.
It would seem more are unhappy about the loss of TiVo compared with the change of retirement age 

Automan.


----------



## spitfires (Dec 19, 2006)

^ no don't get me started on that one! The way that's likely to pan out I will never ever reach it since they will keep moving the goalposts further away each time I get into the penalty box! 

Oh not wait... that of course is the general idea


----------



## mjd (Jun 12, 2002)

Just added mine,

The top end of my street is covered - we are not but they offered to survey the site.

Already have sky HD + and a Tivo S1 which does the job.


----------



## mikerr (Jun 2, 2005)

OK, had a bit more fun with google code:

Updated the geocoding to use google - it was previously using an SQL database of postcodes ( the first 4 characters),
now using google you could actually put a freeform address - "redcatch road, bristol"

So now it should be _much _more accurate. House level if you put in 6 digit postcode... existing entries will also show more accurately. You'll notice the pins are more spread out now.

Typing in an area or postcode will zoom to that area now as well. Just type an area or address and press tab.

postcodes are clickable on the info windows - for now it sends you to fullscreen google maps, from there you could use streetview...


----------



## Bru4213 (Mar 17, 2006)

Northern Italy here...

Dave


----------



## ericd121 (Dec 12, 2002)

mikerr said:


> OK, had a bit more fun with google code:...Typing in an area or postcode will zoom to that area now as well. Just type an area or address and press tab.


Do you get any choice with the map size?

Or is that dictated by Google?


----------



## mikerr (Jun 2, 2005)

You can set any size you like in the page source - though I added a basic full screen view just now.


----------



## cwaring (Feb 12, 2002)

Can you add a total for each option to the info somewhere, not just the overall number? Thanks.


----------



## Tony T (Feb 25, 2011)

Just added my details to your database. I bought my TIVO in April 2002 from Comet and I opted for the lifetime subscription. It has been in use every day since with no problems to speak of. I am a quite upset that the service is being discontinued but if you can come up with an alternative then that would be great.


----------



## sculptor (Jan 7, 2003)

Added myself to the map.

Cable runs down my nearest main road. I can tell by the big manhole covers and the small ones outside each property.
They're marked 'CATV'

Many new blocks of flats have sprung up around here in the last couple of decades so there would have been many new customers for the cable company. all are now Sky customers judging by the dishes.


----------



## DB70+ (Jan 31, 2011)

That's a long cable!

Just noticed a Tivo owner with VM cable access in..... Mexico!

Though the post code looks suspiciously like it is in the Chatham area.

Perhaps a google tweak is needed.

D


----------



## ericd121 (Dec 12, 2002)

mikerr said:


> You can set any size you like in the page source - though I added a basic full screen view just now.


Thanks for adding the full screen option. :up:

It seemed to be working fine yesterday, but this morning when I choose 
"Virgin Media Area users" from the Full Screen page, it loads the smaller map page again.


----------



## Buzby (Feb 21, 2011)

Hmm. I was correctly showing as in a VM area yesterday - but now I'm showing as unable to get VM service....


----------



## mikerr (Jun 2, 2005)

Actually, you (assuming you signed up as Buzby, G64 )were the only entry that had somehow not selected either. 
Not sure if your browser was unusual or it was a bug somewhere.
I'll change it to "in VM area" in a sec.


----------



## topbanana (Nov 13, 2000)

Registered, although off the top of the map in its default view.


----------



## afrokiwi (Oct 6, 2001)

added me ... 1st NL user


----------



## Trinitron (Jan 20, 2003)

Added my location as one of the small number of (potential) Smallworld cable customers. In other words, an area NTL: didn't want when they had the chance to take it.


----------



## AENG (Dec 20, 2000)

I think I added myself just now but was confused (yes, I know, it happens all the time) by not seeing a "submit" button.


----------



## spitfires (Dec 19, 2006)

^ "submit" buttons are soooo passe in the Brave New World that is "Web 2.0" 

.


----------



## mikerr (Jun 2, 2005)

There should be a submit button showing to the right of the vm/nonvm area drop down box ?








What browser are you using?


----------



## AENG (Dec 20, 2000)

OK Mike - thanks. I'd attributed that button (wrongly, obviously) just to accessing the VM query it's next to. "0/10, try again" seems appropriate


----------



## SPR (Nov 28, 2001)

This is great - wish I had realised before that there are 3 other TiVo users so close!
That possibly could have increased my hack count following conversations over a beer


----------

